# Employment in Dubai



## blink50 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm a newbie to this site. Found it today while searching for oil jobs overseas. 
I reside in the United States but am very interested in working overseas on a 28/28 rotation.

I have 20 years' experience as a petroleum pipeline operator and also worked as a well site geologist (mudlogger and field superintendent) for nine years.

I am searching job sites but if anyone is aware of any companies hiring, any info you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

blink50 said:


> I'm a newbie to this site. Found it today while searching for oil jobs overseas.
> I reside in the United States but am very interested in working overseas on a 28/28 rotation.
> 
> I have 20 years' experience as a petroleum pipeline operator and also worked as a well site geologist (mudlogger and field superintendent) for nine years.
> ...


Try looking in the job section of the local papers Gulf News also the usual big job sites Monster or Naukri Gulf or Bayut ...

The news paper is a good option also on the recruitment sites above you will find links to the companies who specialise in the oil industry


----------

